# On rainy season



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

This is the view of my emersed garden on rainy season




























enjoy :wink:


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

pls help to ID


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice collection! As to your ID request:

The bottom pic (red plant with fuzzy white flowers) is Alternanthera reineckii. The plant with the broad leaves and the yellow flowers is a species of Ludwigia. The little plant with the white flowers (they might also have a little bit of purple, but the photo is too blurry to tell) is a Lindernia, probably L. rotundifolia. 

I also see Hygrophila corymbosa (looks to be 2 different varieties of that species), some Echinodorus spp., and a couple plants that I can't really tell without flowers. Maybe some Hygrophila difformis, too? And a couple I don't recognize offhand.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Most cameras have a macro mode which usually has the icon of a flower or an option that says MF (manual focus). These will let you focus on plants close up.


----------



## novianto.sutardi (Aug 10, 2010)

I only use my cell at that time, sorry

Here's the update of the 2nd pot










Almost nothing survive on the 1st pot, as the sun comes again


----------

